# coughing after leash pulling



## RedDogs

Interesting! I would definitely be interested in what the vet says...if you take him in, please share! I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## TuckersMom

We bought the Easy Walk harness with the D ring in front because Tucker did this too. But it is strange how your pup is still coughing... he may have scratched his trachea, and it still hasnt healed fully. Kennel cough would be constant, not just when he gets excited. I would recommend taking him in just to be safe. Best wishes and woofs, keep us posted!!


----------



## BeauShel

I hope that he hasnt injured his trachea too bad and gets back to normal.


----------



## Dallas Gold

It is actually very easy to damage the trachea by pulling on a leash against a collar, especially if it is some sort of metal or choke chain collar, but it can happen with a regular collar as well. Definitely take your dog to the vet--the damage can be permanent! Your vet will probably take an xray to check for damage.

We tried the Gentle Leader and switch to the Easy Harness with our Toby to prevent injury to the trachea because he pulls when excited.


----------



## Ljilly28

Yikes- hope there is no injury!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I would almost bet he has a mild case of kennel cough.
One of the ways you check for it is to put pressure on the trachea, if they cough, it's quite likely to be kennel cough. Try putting your hands around his neck and gently squeezing the front of his neck. See what happens.
The symptoms you describe are classic.


----------



## Megora

hotel4dogs said:


> I would almost bet he has a mild case of kennel cough.
> One of the ways you check for it is to put pressure on the trachea, if they cough, it's quite likely to be kennel cough. Try putting your hands around his neck and gently squeezing the front of his neck. See what happens.
> The symptoms you describe are classic.


I agree. 

The earliest signs of kennel cough would be your dog coughing because of any pressure on his neck or any excitement. In a day or two, it will develop so your dog is waking you up at night because of constant coughing. 

That is what I noticed when Jacks had kc a few months ago. :uhoh: Took two weeks to clear up.

If it is kennel cough, it's great that you have that harness. I read that while the dog is sick and everything's swollen up, any pulling or pressure on the throat with a regular collar could injure his trachea.


----------



## GoldenSail

Interesting. I know a lot of small breeds seem to have this problem...


----------



## Karen519

*Ryley's Dad*

Ryley's Dad

I would ask the vet about this.
Does Ryley have the bordatella which protects against Kennel Cough?
If not and he is in day care, I think it could be kennel cough.


----------



## Willow52

Karen519 said:


> Ryley's Dad
> 
> I would ask the vet about this.
> Does Ryley have the bordatella which protects against Kennel Cough?
> If not and he is in day care, I think it could be kennel cough.


Even with the bordatella vax they can get kennel cough. Hank got it from our daughter/SIL's new petshop puppy after a visit :doh: (Hank had the vax). It didn't last long and it was mild.


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Everyone who diagnosed kennel cough was right. 
Took Ryley to the vet today. She diagnosed KC... even though he has had his vaccination.

She said he still can get kc with the vax... it just won't be as severe.... just like Willow52 said.
Hopefully it clears up soon.


----------



## TuckersMom

Oh no! Woofs Wags and Well Wishes for Ry!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Be sure to call the day care and let them know.
Boarding and day care places DREAD having someone unknowingly bring in kennel cough, which is apparently what happened. But they do need to know about it, and know how much it has spread, so that they can alert other owners to the possibility that their dogs may contract it. It's not their fault, but they need to know about it.
Meanwhile, I'm glad he has a mild case, and I'm sure he'll be back to himself soon!


----------



## Ryley's Dad

hotel4dogs said:


> Be sure to call the day care and let them know.
> Boarding and day care places DREAD having someone unknowingly bring in kennel cough, which is apparently what happened. But they do need to know about it, and know how much it has spread, so that they can alert other owners to the possibility that their dogs may contract it. It's not their fault, but they need to know about it.
> Meanwhile, I'm glad he has a mild case, and I'm sure he'll be back to himself soon!


Good idea. His daycare is a terrific place (Superdog Spectrum) with terrific facilities... and I'm sure they would appreciate knowing. We're keeping Ryley home today (Thursday) and tomorrow. Hopefully he'll be feeling better by the time Monday rolls around and its time to go back to SS (he absolutely love that place... and they ALWAYS go ga ga over him).

The owner is a big fan of his. She also owns a GR. Some of you may be familiar with her. Her name is Lori Boyle. She has trained animals for a number of movies and tv shows (ie.

1998 The Jack Bull
1999 Shanghai Noon
1999 Snow Days
2001 The Hitcher 2
2002 Tom Stone - Season II
2002 Monte Walsh
2002 Open Range
2002 Don't Call Me Tonto
2003 The Clinic
2003 The Legend of Butch Cassidy & The Sundance Kid
2003 Surviving Love
2003 Going Down
2004 Little House On The Prairie "Little House in the Big Woods"
2004 Little House On The Prairie "The Ingalls' Journey"
2004 Little House On The Prairie "Adventures on the Kansas Prairie"
2004 Into the West "Night I - Wheel To The Stars"
2004 Into The West "Night II -Migration"
2004 Into The West "Night III - Dreams & Schemes"
2005 The Assassination of Jesse James
2006 Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee
2007 Snow Buddies
2008 Heartland (TV series)
2008 Santa Baby 2
2009 8 For Infinity (rock video)
2009 Heartland (TV series)
2010 PhotoShoots & Commericals
2010 Heartland (TV series)


----------



## hotel4dogs

unfortunately, it's typically recommended that you keep them home for 2 weeks to avoid spreading it to other dogs. It stays contagious for about a week after the coughing stops.


----------



## Merlins mom

hotel4dogs said:


> unfortunately, it's typically recommended that you keep them home for 2 weeks to avoid spreading it to other dogs. It stays contagious for about a week after the coughing stops.


That's what we recommend at our daycare too. 2 weeks minimum and one week after the coughing stops. Merlin and my foster picked it up at our daycare a few months back. Both are vaccinated and it was very mild. Thank goodness!


----------



## Chelseanr

Must be a nasty strain around here since Rowan was vaccinated and he caught it about 5 weeks ago?? He's STILL coughing if we go out in the cold for more than 10-15 minutes, and one day when I thought he was feeling better I took him out for a good romp and he regressed back to more severe symptoms (runny nose, bit of a fever etc).


----------



## Marlenejojo1

I know this post is old but I have a golden retriever mix and when he pulls wearing a harness he will cough but it's not kennel cough. It's partly from the pressure against his large chest cavity and also from excitement. He will cough choke and pant but it all stops when he calms down. I'm working on his anxiety and pulling issues but thought I would mention this in case it helps


----------

